# Mercedes Alphard wheel weight



## cc20v (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, Could someone please tell me which is the weight (without tyre)of the front wheels?
the 18 x 8,5.
Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Mercedes Alphard wheel weight (cc20v)*

I remember my packages when i got mine being in the 34lb range? that was without tires.


----------



## cc20v (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Mercedes Alphard wheel weight (eurotrsh)*

Thank you !!1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

